# HELP!



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how to code my website to be centered and not far left???


PLEEEEEEASE HELP ME....  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Haven't a clue but good luck!

Joanne


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

So wish I could help.......................okay, wishing real hard that someone with know how comes to your rescue. 

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not a professional by any stretch, but is your website designed within a table or frames?  If so, you could move your table over, but I'm not sure about how to center it.

I've got Dreamweaver coming Friday night... I'm DYING to get working on my site!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 31, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to code my website to be centered and not far left???
> 
> 
> PLEEEEEEASE HELP ME....  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:



looked at your website and it looks centered to me - moves to the center no matter what size my web browser is.  Was it a different site that you are talking about?


----------



## Deda (Aug 1, 2008)

Lane, not sure what you are using to code with, but look on your stylesheet.

Add something something similar to this;

body {
  margin:0 auto;
  width:800px;
 }

or however wide you want the page to be.


----------

